# Red palm oil soap!



## TVivian (Sep 10, 2013)

Tried red palm oil in my soap last night. It was SO not ready to cut, but I couldn't wait! Scented with BB's Energy. I love it! Looks like a lava lamp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Sep 10, 2013)

yes you are so right, it does look like a lava lamp bubbles  // good job with the red palm oil and a lovely looking soap ! did you scent your soap? how much red palm oil did you use in your soap recipe ?


----------



## TVivian (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you! My recipe was a total of 48oz of oils and I used 8oz of red palm. Not great at math but I think that's around 16%? 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## judymoody (Sep 10, 2013)

Reminds me of very first batch of soap which I made with virgin palm, OO & CO.  The orange did fade over time to a beige-peach kind of color.


----------



## savonierre (Sep 10, 2013)

Love that look..


----------



## kazmi (Sep 10, 2013)

Love the colors.  I soaped with red palm once and can't remember the percentage (it was real low) but turned out a nice orange.  Color still strong after about 6 months but it's stored (haven't used it yet since I put in too much cedar EO) so that may make a difference.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 11, 2013)

Great looking soap....


----------



## Relle (Sep 11, 2013)

Love the colour, but as Judy said - it will fade. Mine went from bright yellow to a pale yellow.


----------

